# URL auf Webvisu anzeigen



## Cloud01 (7 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Habe folgende Problematik, ich möchte in einem Fenster meiner Webvisu (DGlux5) einen Homepageaufrufen, gemäss Herrsteller sollte die funktionieren.
Nun bin ich darauf gestoss, dass bei Chrome oder Firefox die vielfach nicht funktioniert, da ein Seite in Seite aufruf meinstens als unsicher angeschaut wird, kennt sich jemand damit aus, wie man das umgehen kann?


----------



## GLT (7 Juni 2022)

Meinst du SSL-Zertifikat?
Müsstest Du halt für deine HP einrichten.


----------

